# Do I have a virus?



## reddirtgardener (Feb 18, 2005)

I replied to an email only to have the bank where my correspondant works bounce the email back to me saying their security software had detected a virus in my message. This happened once before, months ago, different addressee. My Mac 10.2.8 runs great. Do I have a virus? Should I download free protection? :sigh:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

If you're running a MAC, I doubt a virus is at issue. More likely your IP address used by your e-mail service has been spoofed by some spambot, and your IP address has therefore been blacklisted. This has happened to me lately, I found my employer is using an anti-spam service, and my Netscape address has been linked to one or more of those Nigerian Money scams! Therefore to send myself e-mail at work, I have to use another address, such as the one I have through Yahoo.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

*Or..*

There are also viruses out for PC that will steal a friends email off of another infected PC and send the email out with as the mimiced email...AV programs dont know this so all they can do is reply to the sender that is listed... (i.e. You sent an email to an infected machine.... that users PC sent the email to the bank using your email handel)... nothing you can do about that...


BUT you should always use AV protection... just because the are less ( I know alot less) viruses for the MAC...they are still out there and eventually will be more as time goes by...GET AV protection wheter you pay for it or its free... better to be safe than sorry


----------



## smoothcue2005.5 (Feb 7, 2005)

*banks do that at there own leisure*

bank security is known because of its intricate network systems. they wont allow emails that dont meet there criteria. If one worker in everybank had there friends email them, just think of the implications involved if one was bad & spread through the whole system. Something thats too risky for banks nowadays.security is max.
A bounce back from a bank is nothing new dont sweat.


----------

